# Scintilla Powerpack



## nate20d (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about a company called Scintilla Rail and Power Works based out of New York, NY. I found a shoe box, at a yard sale, full of Lionell track and an old looking metal Scintilla Powerpack, but I can't find any information about it online. It is an Electrapack model 1528, cabmaster, twin HO Model railroad power pack. I will try post some pictures of what was in the box. If anyone has any information about these items, please let me know about their history or value. Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some old ads ... 1948 Pop. Mechanics ...

http://books.google.com/books?id=aC...page&q=Scintilla Rail and Power Works&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=4t...page&q=Scintilla Rail and Power Works&f=false


----------



## nate20d (Jan 9, 2012)

*Scintilla Power Pack and Lionel Brass Track*

Here are some pictures


----------



## nate20d (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry they are kind of small but thats the biggest file size I could get on the site


----------

